# my blue lobster/crayfish is clinging to life quick help!



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

so this morning i woke up and my blue lobster/blue crayfish is barely alive, hes in a tank by himself with a few feeder goldfish, the ph is about 7, the amonia/nitrite/nitrate levels are low so i dont know whats goin on, i picked him up to see if he was really dead and his legs move a little bit and i can see his mouth still going so hes not completely dead yet, anyone have any quick advice thatll save my crayfish?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

first what are the readings on the Ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates... even if the ammonia and nitrites are low, they can still kill them... Also have you used any meds on the tank ever???


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Are you sure he wasn't just about to change his "shell"?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

that could be it too... I have some sw hermits and they just sit around in a hidding spot for a few days before and after they molt


----------



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

amonia and nitrites are zero, nitrates about 4, i have never used medications in the tank he is in, hes def not molting, he molted about two and a half weeks ago and has been very active the last week and a half, hes pretty skiddish, if i come close to the thank he will usually move to the opening of his cave, but when i woke up this morning he was not moving at all, like i said i picked him up because i thought he was dead, which he would def never let me do unless something was wrong, the only way i knew he was still alive was because his mouth is still moving, in the last couple hours i put him in a bowl with spring water, which someone recomended, looks like he moved a bit but i dont have much hope for him...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

good luck i hope your crayfish does well!


----------

